# Yamaha BD-A1040



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I would like to purchase a Yamaha BD-1040 blu-ray player. I want to use it for 2 channel SACD playback to my HK-3490. If I connect Yamaha to the HK- 3490 using the RCA outputs will this carry the 2 channel SACD signal? For multi channel signal I will use HDMI TO Denon x3100. Thanks.:dontknow:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Yes sir.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks AJ , that is great!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

The 1040 would be a very good one for 2 channel system. It has a separate high-end analogue board with discrete electronics for the rca outs that is not on the 677. Both units have the same dacs and high quality hdmi out. The 1040 really shines on 2 channel analogue output if your using a full analogue system.
I'm using the 677 w/ hdmi (not analogue out) to a Yamaha a740 Aventage receiver, and cds, hdcds and sacd are superb. You can really hear the difference as you step up in resolution. Yamaha put their effort into making the sound performance top notch.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the great info mjcmt. This will help me makeup my mind.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Picked up my Yamaha BD- A1040 player about a week ago. 2 channel SA-CD Sounds great, picture quality streaming YouTube also looks awesome.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Blainetsuds said:


> Picked up my Yamaha BD- A1040 player about a week ago. 2 channel SA-CD Sounds great, picture quality streaming YouTube also looks awesome.


Congrats


----------

